# The Georgia Aquarium



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

If any of you have been wondering what the Georgia Aquarium is like, I have some pics of it. I have a yearly pass to the Georgia Aquarium, and went for the first time about 2 weeks ago. It's the largest aquarium in the world at this point in time.

You can see my super blury(lighting was a pain) aquarium pictures here.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. Everything underwater is my forte, so I should be able to answer questions.

My super critical "fish guy" opinion about the Georgia Aquarium is that I've seen better. I've been into all aquatic life for 8+ years.

A lot of their fish were sick, or their tanks were SUPER overcrowded. Aside from that, the day that I went (a Thursday at 1pm) was SUPER crowded with kids. I think if the Geogria Aquarium had an 18 and up day, I might enjoy it more. Damn kids were nothing but a nuisance when I went there. 
The engineering of the place was crap. The halways were way to narrow. Even if you didn't want to see a particular exhibit, you had to wait 5+ minutes just to get by.

As far as photography goes, you see the results in my picutes. Most pictures featured in my gallery took at least 5 minutes of fighting crowds.

I am aware that the aquarium just opened(about December) and they might be working out some kinks in set-ups and crowd control. I just hope things get better. As fas I am concerned, the Tennessee Aquarium beats the Georgia Aquarium so far. Hopefuly things get better soon.

All criticism aside, I thought the Whale Shark tank was AMAZING. It is HUGE. They also have a moving sidewalk that goes through a transparent tunnel where you can see all the fish.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of the facility itself? Aside from blurry pictures of fish? You know, the viewing areas, walkways, hallyways, etc. After reading your review I'd be interested in seeing just what you mean, so I can compare this with aquarium experiences I have had.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

raven_wilde said:


> Do you have any pictures of the facility itself? Aside from blurry pictures of fish? You know, the viewing areas, walkways, hallyways, etc. After reading your review I'd be interested in seeing just what you mean, so I can compare this with aquarium experiences I have had.


Unfortuantely I wasn't able to get pictures of the facility, it was just too dark and there were too many people bumping into me. I'll try again the next time I go.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Jan 26, 2006)

The Jersey Aquarium is a nice place! There they have a limit on the number of people entering per hour so that it doesn't get too crowded and everyone can enjoy. That aspect of the facility was great because you could really enjoy it without butting head with other people. Sounds like that would be a good idea for this aquarium.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Great review! 
I think they need some time to work out the kinks in their system probably. They already have a big advantage in that they are operating in the black from day 1 instead of working off millions of dollars of loans like some of their fellow institutions are struggling with. Many people lose sight that it isn't sheer size that makes you a world-class aquarium, but the quality of your displays, animal health, professionalism of your staff, and if you are effectively conveying the messages you are attempting to teach.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

As an Atlanta native, my wife and I went to the Aquarium in March and had the same gripes as Gumby. I’m sooo glad I didn’t buy Seasons tickets. I almost bought my entire family seasons tickets for Christmas. 

I would say the Chattanooga Aquarium is better, and the Gatlinburg Aquarium is a toss up with the Georgia Aquarium. 

All three though are very entertaining.


----------

